# RecipeDB - Bamburg Rauchbier



## Tony (2/8/08)

Bamburg Rauchbier  Ale - Bamberg Rauchbier  All Grain                      Brewer's Notes I have made a lot of smoked beers but i have finally nailed the ballance on the head. This beer ballances the smoke with fantastic german maltiness, a touch of sweetness and a touch of roastyness. Its smooth, easy to drink and very satisfying on a cold winters day. I got 82% efficiency on this beer with a slow sparge and a fine crush. Has a creamy head that lasts till the last drop in the glass. Very happy with this one!The specs at my end were 1.062, 35 IBU, 36 EBC. (was aiming for about 1.056)   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      5 kg Weyermann Smoked    3.6 kg Weyermann Pilsner    3 kg Weyermann Munich I    0.25 kg Weyermann Caramunich II    0.25 kg Weyermann Caraaroma    0.25 kg Weyermann Carafa Special II       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      160 g Saaz (Czech) (Pellet, 4.0AA%, 45mins)    30 g Saaz (Czech) (Pellet, 4.0AA%, 5mins)       Yeast     100 g DCL Yeast US-05 - American Ale         51L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.062 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.016 (calc)   Bitterness 28.2 IBU   Efficiency 82%   Alcohol 5.99%   Colour 36 EBC   Batch Size 51L     Fermentation   Primary 10 days   Secondary 10 days   Conditioning 2 days


----------



## Snow (3/9/08)

Hey Tony,

recipe looks really nice, mate. The genuine article is a lager, how do you find the American Ale yeast performs in this respect?

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## alexbrand (3/9/08)

1.) Suggestion: change the name to "Schlenkerla", the local and traditional name for the Rauchbier. Link: http://www.schlenkerla.de/schlenkerla/auss...hlenkerlae.html

2. if no agree with 1.) exchange the 'u' in Bamburg. The city is called "Bamberg". Link: http://www.bamberg.info/www_tks/homeen_268_89_7_f.htm

3.) infos from their homepage: dough in at 45C, mash out at 77C, primary: 7 days. bottle conditioning!

4.) if from tap, oak casks only. (only available at brewery's pub by tradition): http://www.schlenkerla.de/rauchbier/prozess/prozesse.html Probably we could use oak chips?




Cheers,

Alex


----------



## hillbillybreweries (3/9/08)

mmm isn't that style a lager? I think last time I made it I used 2206 Wyeast.
Assume you don't want to use a lager fridge hence the Ale powdered yeast?


----------



## Tony (3/9/08)

YEah should be and usually do brew it as a lager. 

But at the time my lager yeast was infected and all i had on hand was US-05.

didnt have time to wait for a lager yeast either.

beer came out very clean but without that crisp lager character. 

Definatly use a lager yeast!

cheers

PS......... drinking now and its really nice


----------



## captaincleanoff (3/9/08)

this looks good, will give it a go this weekend!

what do you guys think would be the best lager yeast to go for?


----------



## alexbrand (3/9/08)

captaincleanoff said:


> what do you guys think would be the best lager yeast to go for?



I think the Wyeast #2206 would do the job well.

Alex


----------



## Tony (3/9/08)

WLP 833

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kook (3/9/08)

alexbrand said:


> 1.) Suggestion: change the name to "Schlenkerla", the local and traditional name for the Rauchbier. Link: http://www.schlenkerla.de/schlenkerla/auss...hlenkerlae.html
> 
> 2. if no agree with 1.) exchange the 'u' in Bamburg. The city is called "Bamberg". Link: http://www.bamberg.info/www_tks/homeen_268_89_7_f.htm



Schlenkerla is only one of the rauchbier brewers in Bamberg. Spezial also produce wonderful Rauchbiers, as well as Weyermann.

Also, it was my understanding that the barrels used were pitch lined? It certainly didn't taste of oak character when I was there (their Heller-Brau pub).

edit - By the way, Schlenkerla also make a smoked Ale for lent (Fastenbier I think it's called?).


----------



## hillbillybreweries (4/9/08)

I think all of us on this thread agree that this is a very interesting beer we love to brew and drink. 
I know the main thing I have had problems with and also other brewers in my club is getting the percentage of the Bamberg smoked malt correct. Always seems to be a bone of contention at Victorian competitions. 
Having said that I always enjoy any of the attempts I've made at it and my fellow home brewers.
Anyone got any comments on that for non Victorian competitions?


----------



## kook (4/9/08)

hillbillybreweries said:


> I know the main thing I have had problems with and also other brewers in my club is getting the percentage of the Bamberg smoked malt correct. Always seems to be a bone of contention at Victorian competitions.



It depends entirely on the manufacturer and age of the malt. Weyermann rauchmalt can be used for up to 100% of the grist. I've used 50%+ without it being overpowering compared to actual Bamberg rauchbiers.

Weyermann peated malt however is extremely strong stuff intended for whisky. Hopfner is also quite pungent, which was the main one sold in Aus up until a few years ago. This is why may people say "never more than 10%" as they were used to the Hopfner rauchmalz.


----------



## alexbrand (4/9/08)

kook said:


> By the way, Schlenkerla also make a smoked Ale for lent (Fastenbier I think it's called?).


Sure, right. It's a lent beer called _Fastenbier_. for "nutrition purposes". But it's not an ale. It's a lager style brewed beer.




hillbillybreweries said:


> I know the main thing I have had problems with and also other brewers in my club is getting the percentage of the Bamberg smoked malt correct. Always seems to be a bone of contention at Victorian competitions.



Al least some of the smaller breweries in Bamberg smoke the malt themselves. Schlenkerla tells on their website that they do it with oak wood. Wouldn't it be a nice experiment to smoke some malt in the back yard? Any one with a BBQ smoker? 

Alex

PS: I think you could use 100% smoked malt, as long as it's smoked moderately... Schlenkerla uses 100% smoked light malt.


----------



## Tony (4/9/08)

kook said:


> It depends entirely on the manufacturer and age of the malt. Weyermann rauchmalt can be used for up to 100% of the grist. I've used 50%+ without it being overpowering compared to actual Bamberg rauchbiers.
> 
> Weyermann peated malt however is extremely strong stuff intended for whisky. Hopfner is also quite pungent, which was the main one sold in Aus up until a few years ago. This is why may people say "never more than 10%" as they were used to the Hopfner rauchmalz.



All very true! I started with Hoepfner Rauchmalz and at 15% it was very smoky. I used 40% in the recipe above and its nowhere near as smokey and the flavour is not as good in my opinion. 

I would kill for a few Kg's of Hoepfner!

I think ballancing the smoke is up to the rest of the beer. put 50 rauchmalz in a beer with 50% pils and it will stick out a lot more than in a porter..... know what i mean.

cheers


----------



## Beer Guy (8/9/08)

At mad Monk I used 90% Weyermann Smoked 9% munich and 1% t3 caramunich quite a well balanced drop Justin Fox the brewer still uses a similar mix so don't be afraid of the Weyermann it is mild and peated malt way full on so maybe be very very very careful.


----------

